# Windows Product- Key auslesen?



## BenF (31. Dezember 2008)

Ich, weiß, dass es zu diesen Suchworten hunderttausende von Ergebnissen auf Google gibt, jedoch ist mein Problem ein klein wenig kniffliger. Der Key, den ich auslesen möchte, ist auf einer von meinem Rechner als Zweitfestülatte zwar erkannten, aber nicht bootfähigen HDD. Wie kann ich den Key jetzt auslesen?


----------



## aurionkratos (31. Dezember 2008)

Dann mach sie bootfähig: 

Klemme alle Festplatten bis auf der Festplatte mit dem toten Vista ab, dann starte von der Vista DVD und gib in der Console folgendes ein:

bootrec /fixmbr
bootrec /FixBoot
bootrec /RebuildBcd

Dann müsste Vista wieder starten, wodurch du die Auslese-Tools benutzen kannst.


----------



## BenF (31. Dezember 2008)

Hab aber XP


----------



## Aragemus (31. Dezember 2008)

mit der XP CD geht das auch!


----------



## BenF (1. Januar 2009)

ICh wüsste nicht, wie. Habe sie schon reingelegt und ich kann keinen passenden Menüpunkt finden.


----------



## Aragemus (1. Januar 2009)

Reperaturinstallation starten!


----------



## BenF (1. Januar 2009)

Achsoo, das meinst du. Ich dachte, während ich schon von der anderen gebootet habe.


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (1. Januar 2009)

Magical Jelly Bean Software - Magical Jelly Bean Keyfinder v2.0.1

Ich glaub das müsste mit der Software gehen

mfg

Justin


----------



## kmf (1. Januar 2009)

Wie auf einer nicht aktiven Partition? Sorry, da kann man doch kein Windows installieren. Und außerdem, normalerweise hat man dafür diesen kleinen Aufkleber. Bestimmt nicht angeklebt und dann auch noch verlegt? 

Aber wie gesagt - Mach sie bootfähig. Und mit TuneUp Dingens kannst dann den Key auslesen.


Wundert mich eigentlich, dass pseudo Warez-Gedöns hier Bestand hat.


----------



## BenF (2. Januar 2009)

Mittlerweile komme ich sogar fast zum Anmeldebildschirm mit meiner alten HDD. Hab mich ein bisschen mit der Reperaturkonsole durchgesäbelt und kurz vorm Anmeldebildschirm kommt dann eine lsass.exe betreffende Fehlermeldung. Hat mein Virenscanner wenigstens was zu tun heute Nachmittag... Und ja, ich weiß, was lsass.exe ist 

Edit: @ JustinT: Das Prog kenn ich schon, nur liest es leider nur den Key von dem momentan aktiven OS aus, nicht von dem auf meiner 2ten Festplatte


----------



## ZaNoPain ™ (2. Januar 2009)

Schade hätte ja klappen können :x


----------



## kays (2. Januar 2009)

das kannst du auch leichter haben, den key kannst du mit EVEREST auslesen

EDIT: Unter Software und Lizenzen steht der, dort stehen auch alle andere Keys wie von Speilen etz.


----------



## NixBlick (2. Januar 2009)

BenF schrieb:


> Edit: @ JustinT: Das Prog kenn ich schon, nur liest es leider nur den Key von dem momentan aktiven OS aus, nicht von dem auf meiner 2ten Festplatte


Hast du auch das gemacht?


> _Load Hive option_ - allows you to load the registry hive of another Windows installation. To use, put the hard drive in a working machine (must also be Windows 2000,XP or Vista) or use Windows PE (not tested, should work) and click Load Hive. Then point it to the dead Windows install. If you're using Windows Vista, Administrator rights are required for this feature. You may have to right click on the Keyfinder and run as Administrator.





kays schrieb:


> das kannst du auch leichter haben, den key kannst du mit EVEREST auslesen
> 
> EDIT: Unter Software und Lizenzen steht der, dort stehen auch alle andere Keys wie von Speilen etz.


Es geht um ein quasi totes Vista. Kann das Everest auch?


----------



## BenF (2. Januar 2009)

Mist-.- man sollte mehr lesen, wenn etwas auf einer HP steht......
Jetzt weiß ich leider nicht, welche Datei ich mit "load hive" öffnen soll.
Ist kein Vista, sondern XP


----------



## NixBlick (2. Januar 2009)

BenF schrieb:


> Mist-.- man sollte mehr lesen, wenn etwas auf einer HP steht......
> Jetzt weiß ich leider nicht, welche Datei ich mit "load hive" öffnen soll.
> Ist kein Vista, sondern XP


 Gib einfach mal den Pfad zum totem Windows Ordner an. Also D:\Windows oder welcher Buchstabe die XP Platte hat.


----------



## BenF (2. Januar 2009)

Vielen Danke, ihr habt mir meinen Rechner gerettet!

Wieder was dazugelernt


----------



## marcgloor (3. Januar 2009)

HI.

es gibt so ein Programm. das heisst "rockXP" kannste gratis downloaden! Dort kannst du sogar wenn du möchtst den Key ändern!

Mfg


----------

